
Nearly 40% of 2019 farm income will come from federal aid and insurance - benryon
https://www.axios.com/farmers-income-insurance-federal-aid-bankruptcies-5a05b8cb-3348-447b-8bac-ee718fd409fd.html
======
jelliclesfarm
Ag needs a reboot in this country.

